# communication / campaign



## laura222

Hi everybody, 

just wanted to know how to say "responsible for communication" in hebrew, in the sense of the term communication such as advertisement, marketing campaign ... 

I have no idea of it at all, and if you could help me ... 

Thanks


----------



## ystab

Hello Laura,
I think it is better that you provide us with a full sentence, so that the context would be clearer.


----------



## laura222

Thanks for your advise ystab : it's simply a title "responsible for communication in X firm" so that ... it means to be in charge of advertisement, marketing campaign etc...


----------



## ystab

I see. The literal translation of communication is תקשורת, therefore "responsible for communication" should be translated as "אחראי על תחום התקשורת". With that said, if "communication" can be substituted with "public relations", then a more suitable translation would be "יחסי ציבור", hence "אחראי על תחום יחסי הציבור". Perhaps you will find these translations more appropriate: "פרסום" (advertising) or "שיווק" (marketing).


----------



## laura222

Thank you so much ystab . With these translations, I think that שיווק is more relevant. Do you think I could say אחראי על שיווק or איש שיווק ?


----------



## ystab

I prefer "אחראי שיווק" or "אחראי על תחום השיווק" for a more formal title, like in a curriculum vitae.


----------



## laura222

Thank you ystab !


----------



## arielipi

יחסי ציבור
is more of a public figure, such as a politician must have a positive image in the minds of the people; Britney Spears had a bad image for some time, Clinton suffered from bad image after what happened.

Thus, here shivuk does fit better.


----------



## anipo

A company can also be in need of Public Relations, יחסי ציבור. You only have to think about a certain dairy company here in Israel, a year ago.
So answering the question in post #1 the title would be -*אחראי ל* or *ממונה* *על* and then you can choose between תקשורת, שיווק or יחסי ציבור:
Responsible for communication: ממונה על התקשורת or אחרחי לתקשורת
Responsible for marketing : ממונה על השיווק or אחרחי לשיווק
Responsible for PR : ממונה על יחסי ציבור or אחרחי ליחסי ציבור


----------

